# Direct X 9c... just won't install



## gsoul2soul (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't know... what's wrong !!!

I'm using a valid Win XP prof. and when i got to Microsoft website... the validation occurs... and i download the "directx 9c" package, and then nothing !!!

it won't simply install !!!

Why ?

I have P4 2.4 / Geforce 6800 GS / 

help... currently im using Direct X 9b


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 15, 2006)

What error occurs when u try to install ?


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 15, 2006)

DirectX comes with most games, try using the installer from one of them. 
Or,
Try downloading a software called directX happy uninstall. Use that to install dx 9.0c. You can find it at softpedia.com. I had the same problem and was able to fix it after using it.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

ya try as what anand suggested..It will defintily solve ur problem


----------



## RaghuKL (Sep 15, 2006)

think you are just extracting the files from one exe .... use the installer usually the setup or dxsetup.exe


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 15, 2006)

if u are using a packed directx exe setup , then it will extract the necessary file to the folder which u will mention , and then frm there use setup. exe to install the directx


----------



## techtronic (Sep 15, 2006)

In Run Command,execute dxdiag and Please post the screenshot


----------



## Stalker (Sep 15, 2006)

does the installation start?? do u get any error messages??
.......try what Anand_RF has posted, it shud work


----------



## gsoul2soul (Sep 15, 2006)

it starts... and i press next button... and like in snap !!!

the end screen comes!!! "it says... instal finish"

and then i check the Direct X and it is still.... "Direct X 9b"

hmmm.... like i said, it's like installing in hyper fast mode !!!

help


----------



## Stalker (Sep 15, 2006)

^^try getting the lastest dx 9.0c release & install it


----------



## gsoul2soul (Sep 15, 2006)

i did... it just starts... i press NEXT button... and it suddenly reaches to last thing "Finish button"

And there you go... the whole installation process is over in 20 secs.

Hmmm.... it just won't install !!!


----------



## Stalker (Sep 15, 2006)

^^again???
r u sure that dx9.0c is not already installed on ur system??
maybe u shud use an external utility to determine which directx u r using.....


----------



## n.regmi (Sep 15, 2006)

i had exact same problem before. 
to solve this problem install window xp with service pack one or just plain win xp pro(dont install if u have sp 2).
then install directx 9.c 
then install sp 2
problem solved.


----------



## SHREY (Sep 16, 2006)

i have also the same problem ....
i have xp prof. with sp2 which was came preloaded with xp.
how can i uninstall sp2?


----------



## gsoul2soul (Sep 16, 2006)

I found the Cure !!!

Just go to... microsoft.com and download the latest "SP 2" and then... after installing it... you have walla, Diect X 9c


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2006)

Ahhh cant believe you had no SP2


----------



## gsoul2soul (Sep 16, 2006)

He he he.... i know !!!


----------



## kool (Sep 23, 2006)

SHREY said:
			
		

> i have also the same problem ....
> i have xp prof. with sp2 which was came preloaded with xp.
> how can i uninstall sp2?



me have same prob.


----------



## SHREY (Sep 25, 2006)

gsoul2soul said:
			
		

> He he he.... i know !!!



If u know how to uninstall SP2 than please tell me so that i can install DX9c properly...


----------

